# Gheeno NMZ Tohatsu 9.8



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Just to add some data...
Boat: Gheenoe NMZ 15'4"
Bob's jackplate.
Engine: '14 Tohatsu 9.8
Prop: 8.5" OD x 9 3 blade aluminum prop
Operation: WOT around 5700 RPM cruising at 21 MPH fully loaded. 22 MPH with just me in it 

I usually have two lighter anglers with full cooler and gas. 
around 400 or so lbs worth of people and gear.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like you have it dialed in pretty good


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

That's excellent. I had almost the exact same setup and never got above 18.5 mph.


----------



## Morales11 (Mar 29, 2021)

flyclimber said:


> Just to add some data...
> Boat: Gheenoe NMZ 15'4"
> Bob's jackplate.
> Engine: '14 Tohatsu 9.8
> ...


----------



## Morales11 (Mar 29, 2021)

New to this forum, but i have this same set up with a 2011 tohatsu 9.8 4 stroke on a bobs jackplate. My question is what is your settings on the jack plate and on your motor? I’m still trying to dial mine in but i can not seem to figure it out. My top speed is 14mph and I’m really looking to at get at least 17-18mph. Any feed back or help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Morales11 said:


> New to this forum, but i have this same set up with a 2011 tohatsu 9.8 4 stroke on a bobs jackplate. My question is what is your settings on the jack plate and on your motor? I’m still trying to dial mine in but i can not seem to figure it out. My top speed is 14mph and I’m really looking to at get at least 17-18mph. Any feed back or help would be greatly appreciated!!!


I posted this in 2017 but I think I can help you out. The jackplate was a fixed height and put the Cavitation plates in line with the bottom of the hull or slightly above. Definitely get a tiny tach and figure out what your RPMs are. I think I had the motor on either the 3 or 4th hole on the tilt pin. Post some pictures up of your set up.


----------



## Morales11 (Mar 29, 2021)

These pics show how my motor sits currently and I’m getting 14mph. The full image of the boat is without the bobs mini but just to show how it’s rigged up.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

How gnarly is that prop? Something is off. Is the cavitation plate parallel with the bottom of the boat?


----------



## Morales11 (Mar 29, 2021)

The prop is pretty banged up, but it so hard to find the right prop. The prop on currently is a 7.5 pitch & a 7 tooth spline and tohatsu only has 12 tooth splines on their website so I’ve been doing research to figure out exactly what prop i can put on. Everything seems to only have the 12 tooth splines so it’s been difficult. My cavitation plate is above the bottom of the boat about an inch to run in skinny water without picking up to much grass. Do you think it’s too high?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Probably not. I remember ordering mine off of Amazon.


----------

